# LWJGL Texturen



## Pommes9485 (1. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

sich schäme mich so etwas fragen zu müssen, aber ich finde einfach nirgendwo eine gescheite Antwort...
Mit dem Befehl GL11.glTexCoord2f() bestimme ich ja quasi die Ecke der Textur, das verstehe ich auch alles...

Aber wo zur Hölle ist nach diesem System der Punkt 0|0 ?

Bitte Lyncht mich nicht, ich habe wirklich nichts dazu gefunden ...


----------



## Guest2 (1. Jan 2012)

Moin,

es gibt keine Fragen, derer man sich schämen müsste.

(0,0) ist unten links und (1,1) ist oben rechts.

Viele Grüße,
Fancy


----------



## Pommes9485 (2. Jan 2012)

Danke sehr, ich habe eigentlich danach gehandelt, aber die Texturen passen einfach nicht.
Es soll eigentlich ein einfacher Baumstamm sein, also an den 4 Himmelsrichtungen Seiten soll "Rinde" sein und oben und unten ein Baumstamm. Aber jetzt ist manches Schief und manches die Stämme sind in alles Richtungen, ausser nach oben und unten, ausserdem habe ich schwarze ränder 

Hier der Code :


```
// Front Face
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(0.0f, 0.5f); GL11.glVertex3f(-1.0f, -1.0f,  1.0f);  
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(0.5f, 0.5f); GL11.glVertex3f( 1.0f, -1.0f,  1.0f); 
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(0.5f, 1.0f); GL11.glVertex3f( 1.0f,  1.0f,  1.0f);  
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(0.0f, 1.0f); GL11.glVertex3f(-1.0f,  1.0f,  1.0f); 
 // Back Face
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(0.5f,0.5f); GL11.glVertex3f(-1.0f, -1.0f, -1.0f); 
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(0.5f, 1.0f); GL11.glVertex3f(-1.0f,  1.0f, -1.0f); 
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(0.0f, 1.0f); GL11.glVertex3f( 1.0f,  1.0f, -1.0f);  
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(0.0f, 0.5f); GL11.glVertex3f( 1.0f, -1.0f, -1.0f);  
 // Top Face
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(0.0f, 0.5f); GL11.glVertex3f(-1.0f,  1.0f, -1.0f); 
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(0.0f, 0.0f); GL11.glVertex3f(-1.0f,  1.0f,  1.0f);  
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(0.5f, 0.0f); GL11.glVertex3f( 1.0f,  1.0f,  1.0f);  
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(0.5f, 0.5f); GL11.glVertex3f( 1.0f,  1.0f, -1.0f);  
 // Bottom Face
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(0.5f, 0.0f); GL11.glVertex3f(-1.0f, -1.0f, -1.0f);  
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(1.0f,1.0f); GL11.glVertex3f( 1.0f, -1.0f, -1.0f);  
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(1.0f,0.5f); GL11.glVertex3f( 1.0f, -1.0f,  1.0f);  
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(0.5f, 0.5f); GL11.glVertex3f(-1.0f, -1.0f,  1.0f);
 // Right face
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(1.0f, 0.5f); GL11.glVertex3f( 1.0f, -1.0f, -1.0f);  
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(1.0f, 1.0f); GL11.glVertex3f( 1.0f,  1.0f, -1.0f);  
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(0.5f, 1.0f); GL11.glVertex3f( 1.0f,  1.0f,  1.0f);  
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(0.5f, 0.5f); GL11.glVertex3f( 1.0f, -1.0f,  1.0f); 
// Left Face
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(0.5f, 0.5f); GL11.glVertex3f(-1.0f, -1.0f, -1.0f); 
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(1.0f, 0.5f); GL11.glVertex3f(-1.0f, -1.0f,  1.0f);  
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(1.0f, 1.0f); GL11.glVertex3f(-1.0f,  1.0f,  1.0f);  
    GL11.glTexCoord2f(0.5f, 1.0f); GL11.glVertex3f(-1.0f,  1.0f, -1.0f);
```

Die Textur :







Kann mir einer sagen wo mein Denkfehler liegt ?


----------



## Guest2 (2. Jan 2012)

Hast Du vielleicht ein komplettes KSKB dazu? Das sind relativ viele Werte, um die so durch bloßes Draufsehen nachzuvollziehen.

Viele Grüße,
Fancy


----------



## Pommes9485 (2. Jan 2012)

Ich hab daraus eine .jar gemacht (das meinste doch, oder ?), aber sie gibt mir immer eine Exception aus, welche ich weder verstehen noch lösen kann...

Ich werde einfach weiter probieren^^


----------



## Guest2 (2. Jan 2012)

Nein, KSKB steht für kurzes selbständig kompilierbares Beispiel. Einfach ein Stück Quellcode, den ich (oder alle anderen) hier aus dem Forum raus und in eine IDE reinkopieren und dann sofort ausführen kann. Dann braucht sich jemand in Deinem Beispiel z.B. nicht alle Koordinaten einzeln ansehen, sondern sieht vielleicht sofort, wo etwas hackt.

Viele Grüße,
Fancy


----------



## Pommes9485 (3. Jan 2012)

Ok, ich habe jetzt einfach mal meinen Ordner davon zu einer .rar verpackt.
In der IDE muss noch LWJGL eingebunden werden, möchte das aber aus Lizenz Gründen (irgendwer kann mich bestimmt irgendwie dafür verklagen) nicht mit hochladen.

In der Klasse Lessen02.java einfach die Main Methode ausführen...
Ich bin halt noch dabei zu lernen, deswegen is der Code sehr übernommen.

Hier runterladen :

www.softis.square7.ch/Spiel.rar 

danke schonmal...


----------

